# The Last.fm Thread



## departuresong (Jun 26, 2010)

Most posts in the old one were outdated accounts, so I figured a new topic would be in order.

My Last.fm account: http://last.fm/user/DepartureSong

Feel free to add me if you'd like, but let me know who you are. I decline all random requests.

Anybody compatible with me?


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

very low.

http://last.fm/user/zimdelinvasor


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Effercon

Just joined.


----------



## Fireworks (Jun 26, 2010)

see link in sig

edit:
Your musical compatibility with DepartureSong is High

Music you have in common includes Vienna Teng, Tori Amos, Emilie Autumn, Eluveitie and KMFDM.


apparently lastfm doesn't give accurate compatibility ratings anymore, this should be Low at most even if it's based on last 3 months charts


----------



## Minish (Jun 26, 2010)

This is mine. Got super compatibility with you, DepartureSong.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

everyone on this website listens to a shitload of music i've never heard of :|


----------



## spaekle (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, now that I have a laptop I actually use this site!

http://www.last.fm/user/thenepenthes

lol, my music taste.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 27, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> This is mine. Got super compatibility with you, DepartureSong.


And I've got Super compatibility with you.

http://www.last.fm/user/SeedSnatcher


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 28, 2010)

www.last.fm/user/comradealtmer

(also lol AK we're very high)


----------

